# where is all the women that put stuff here



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i have only just joined sail net but thought the topics from all the women was fantastic.a different side to it all.please come back


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Me too, and I''m not a fem.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Installing Propane Tank for Culinary Perfection*

Tejas and Feta, I am here! And I am a Lady Pirate ready to exchange tips and advice.

Does any one know how to hook up the tank that feeds propane to my oven and stove? Also, where can I buy the tank and the gas (they are not on the boat, but I found the little cradle it sits in and the hose you connect it to). And, there is a converter that I need to buy since the appliances were originally powered by natural gas - I heard I can switch it to propane by installing a little do-hickey.

Suggestions?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

PB, 
Please be VERY cautious around propane on a boat. Make sure you have a proper locker outside of cabin areas, with bottom vents, a CO2 detector & propane sniffer, an automatic shutoff solenoid and ABYC approved gas appliances.

Propane is heavier than air and can accumulate in your boat's bilges. As you might already know, propane, or LPG (liquid petroleum gas), is also extremely flamable and explosive in both gaseous & liquid states. 

If leaks develop, any spark in your bilge area will result in quite an impressive explosion. Not the way you'd like to celebrate the 4th of July.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Yessir, Captain!*

Wow! Thanks for those words of caution - I am always the type to just dive in and tend to run headlong into problems because of this tendancy!

I will definitely have someone more experienced help me set up all those things you mentioned. I imagined it would be fairly simply to just install the tank, but it sounds like I need to make sure I do it correctly to avoid burning down my new home before I have even lived there a month.

Although, that would take care of the termites! 

OK, I will try to follow your advice as much as possible.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

not so much a fire but a REALLy big esplosion! pyrate conrat tsp


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, what you should get are LPG and CO detectors. CO2 isn't anywhere near as dangerous as CO...

I would also check to make sure the stove and oven have thermocouple-based auto shutoff features. If not, it is probably worth replacing them with a unit that does. This feature shuts the gas feed off if the flame goes out. It helps prevent unburned propane from venting into the boat and causing an explosive atmosphere in the boat's bilge or cabin. 

Also, I would double check any existing piping or hoses for the LPG installation, as they may not be up to spec.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This whole propane thing seems like much more work than the owners told me - they were pretty much "just hook up a tank here and start cooking!"

So, maybe I will just get a BBQ and learn to use charcoal to cook stuff.

Or maybe I will just get into the sushi thing and eat my fish raw!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just as a warning... charcoal can be a bad fuel to store on a boat. It does weird/dangerous things if it gets damp. Also, many marinas forbid the use of charcoal-based grills in alot of places. Propane, when properly installed, is far safer and easier to use, and more cost-effective than charcoal.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

What you might want to do, if only for peace of mind, is have your propane system checked by a professional. It could be, that everything is fine, or it could need replaced, but, either way, you know for sure.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah, I agree - I suppose a professional would be the way to go on this one. Although I do enjoy a good explosion from time to time - really gets the blood pumping, you know? 

Maybe one of my neighbors has a recommendation for a good handyman/handywoman (handy-person???) I just have to be careful because some of these guys say they can do it for me. I would rather hire some one I do not live next to, just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, if they live next door to you, it would behoove them to do a proper job of the LPG installation, as they're a llkely victim of the impending explosion, should the install be botched...


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

A lot of us who used to hang out here are not finding this new board layout as user friendly as the old sailnet was...and it's also hard to reply to threads as they keep getting highjacked and taken off subject such as this one...
I keep lurking though hoping for the old spirit to come back...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I admit to being a trouble maker on occasion but I try to confine my trouble to the thread I started just for that purpose. I was actually reading this thread to see how many women are on Sailnet out of curiousity. I think you are making a good point.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We pirates be known to hijack - just de nature o' de beast!

Yer best defense be to fight back heartily, mate!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Pirates are also known for their gallantry, and while hijacking bullion might be in the blood, discourtesy is not. After all......give nice, to get nice.


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

People, just like sails, are the least effective when noisy and impatient.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Easy does it, Manner Police. Don't make me walk the plank just yet!


----------

